# land lot property plot clearing planting n cleaning



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

friend of mine would like to help you out with any of your deforestation or planting needs

Thomas Davis Forestry Services
I am an LLC 
Fully licensed and insured.
Services that I specialize in are as follows: skid steer work, underbrush removal, road clearing, select clearing, property lines, bushhogging, discing, fire breaks, food plots, bushhogging, fence rows, planting, land clearing, lot clearing, trail clearing, deforestation, 
Please call me to arrange a free estimate 
Thank you 



bush hog, brush hog, bush-hog, brush-hog, disking, cat, caterpillar, bobcat, dozer, fire lanes, lane, riding trail, hiking trail, trails, roads


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

thanx to everyone that has given him a call


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

bump tis the season


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*check him out on facebook*

check out his facebook

https://www.facebook.com/Thomas-Davis-Forestry-Service-2052931738288829/


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good to know....


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

bump time


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Good time to call him if needed after Sally


----------

